# dimilin 2l grazing restrictions



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I'm getting set to hit ground that has army worms are in and I'm going to hit it lambda cy and was wondering about adding in Dimilin 2l for added residual. Some is pasture with cows grazing and one is a hay field with nothing grazing will cut in probably 2 weeks, weather permitted.

Thanks,


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check the label behind me but I don't think there is a grazing restriction on dimillin.....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan of long-range residual insecticides and I was always taught only the use these sparingly when the regular insecticides have failed. There is always an advantage to using an insecticide that goes on working for several weeks but that will kill things bugs and worms that are good for the environment


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was just checking in because I can't read my label any longer.


----------

